# Vertias PM-V11.... Yes.. you guessed it...



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Yup, I bought a Pm-V11 Chisel today… Actually, I bought the 3/8" chisel…


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

Thanks….


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Thanks what ?


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the business!

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

OOps..
The MAN was watching !!!!

;-)


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Oh.. Lol… Rob, Can you send me a Lee Valley coupon?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice! I was reading up some more on the PM-V11 steel… man, that stuff sounds like the cat's meow. Let us know how you like the chisel.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn I pretty much just bought the complete set of o1 chisels and then these went on sale. I wonder if I could exchange them and pay the difference.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Its a great chisel…


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

It actually feels really good in the hand, and WAY more comfy than my japense chisel… It also hones pretty easily.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

It looks like the chisel comes with a micro-bevel already honed. Do they specify the angle? I assume the main bevel is 25 deg and micro is like 27?

Edit: nvm, just checked the LV site:

*"The 1/4" and 3/8" chisels have 30° primary bevels; the others are 25°. All have 2° microbevels, and require only final honing before use."*


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

The 3/8" has a 32 degree bevel…


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

BerBer5985 - Put the O1 set on Ebay and not only might you get full pop back on them, you can often get more (people in England are happy to pay N. American retail on Veritas products as this already represents a savings for them) and then just buy the new PMV11 chisels. You will save Rob's company from having a set of chisels they can't sell now because they are not new anymore. While Lee Valley's return policy is very liberal, this is not something that is a warranty issue so they don't really deserve to eat it because you didn't wait for the new ones to come out. One day such generosity by stand up companies like LV might come to an end if we all take advantage of it too frivolously…

That said, if they are brand new in the package and never opened and honed, well that's another story completely. I have had a the chance to test the PMV11 chisels out and I must say they are superb! You would not be disappointed with them. If I didn't already have a wicked set of chisels, these would be in my shop, and they still might be soon as every time I go into my local Lee Valley store, it seems harder and harder to, as my wife says, "just walk away…" Haha


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

enjoy!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Rob,

If and/or when you guys make a set of mortise chisels with PM-V11,
I will be a buyer.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

*The 3/8" has a 32 degree bevel… *

Alexandre, it's not clear if you're referring to the main bevel…? If you're talking about the microbevel, then that's exactly correct per the quoted text from the LV site in my previous post.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

nwbusa, Sorry I should have been more specific.
The 1/4" and 3/8" have a main 30 degree bevel and a 32 degree microbevel.
Rob, Can you make just the tool steel?


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

All I've done is take them out of the package, but I have not honed them. I might not have the packaging anymore though. I took them out and they're sitting on my benchtop. I think I'll stock with the O2 chisels that just bought though. They've been using O2 steel for a long time to make tools. I have a set of older marples chisels that I use too and the O2 steel on those hold up pretty well and sharpen nicely. TBH, I'm not sure that I would personally know the difference between the two in use. I'm picky on keeping my tools sharp mostly because I can sharpen them by hand in about 30 seconds, so no sense having a dull tool. The PM-V11 I'm sure will be a great addition to the new tool steel however and for future tools, I'm sure I'll pay the premium for those blades.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

bought one a few weeks ago too - same as yours. Love it! Can't believe how quickly it honed up and was ready to go..

See my review here:

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3013


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

The Veritas chisels - both O1 and PM-V11 - are set up to be sharpened on a honing guide. Both the 1/4" and 3/8" chisels have flat 30 degree primary bevels and a 2 degree secondary bevel. The 1/2" and up have a flat 25 degree primary bevel and 2 degree secondary.

The bevel angle is chosen for the activity, with a high bevel for chopping and a lower bevel for paring. Hardwood and softwood also affect the choice. The choices by Lee Valley represent the type of work the sizes are more likely to be put to.

I prefer to freehand hone blades, and so my chisels are first hollow ground.

For those who now wish they had waited for the PM-V11 take some comfort in the O1 chisels being excellent as well. They may not hold an edge as long, but they will sharpen more easily, and they do hold an edge very well. This is demonstrated in my review of the O1 …

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasChiselReview.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

